# The Name Says It All...



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

I am a 31 year old single guy and have traveled to other countries in the military and I am jealous of how simply most of the world lives and just sick of the commercialism of todays America. Due to my minimalist attitude lately, I own next to nothing and share an apartment with roommates so i have very little to start a new life with. I would say my biggest annoyance is that no one understands my attitude towards "stuff" and take me as an ass for wanting to leave it all behind. I would love to find a woman who is like minded and would like to not only homestead but do it from scratch in open territory somewhere. I don't even know how to start going in the right direction, or who to talk to and i figured that maybe some women would give me their opinions on what i should do and possibly what would be desirable to them as a whole. I currently live in Ohio, but have no desire to stay here longer than i have to. I first started down this path by researching and collecting backpacking equipment, but then leaned more towards the UL mentality and am now at the go-out-and-dont-come-back mindset. I know that this is not the exact forum for questions like mine, but thought it would get some attention from some ladies, and some much needed advice.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And your looking for like minded women on THIS board?????????????????????


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

FarmboyBill said:


> And your looking for like minded women on THIS board?????????????????????


Just because YOU haven't found one, and you often state you are not and will not ever be looking for one, doesn't mean others haven't!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah right. Also, I don't think ever said id never want a woman in my strife

AND, Ive been on here for years, listening to the women in here, most of them, And so, I think that Ive got a feel for what the women in here will and wont go for. Their deal breakers if you will. 

IF Im wong, I imagine that's why im luckily still shingled


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

There are some younger women who lurk here; a few particpate. Why not post in the thread at the top of the board? (Read through a few if you need suggestions on what to say--some are copied profiles from singles' site.) Post a picture or 2; we love pictures here! (BTW, I fully understand wanting to leave Ohio.)


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm kind of curious about what you plan do to. It sounds like you have nothing to offer a partner, plan to live on land that's not yours, and somehow get by on nothing? Hate to say it but living a poor homesteading life actually involves a large investment upfront and a great deal of time, work, and money to pay everything off before you can afford to life on next to nothing.


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

vigilant20 said:


> I'm kind of curious about what you plan do to. It sounds like you have nothing to offer a partner, plan to live on land that's not yours, and somehow get by on nothing? Hate to say it but living a poor homesteading life actually involves a large investment upfront and a great deal of time, work, and money to pay everything off before you can afford to life on next to nothing.




Tis true i have nothing to start with, and am looking for suggestions... not critisism based on nothing you know about me... Now to address you specifically... a man has alot to offer on a personal basis (all that matters right), land is free to homesteaders all across the country, and i have financial backing for whatever i choose to do. Therefore I am looking for a partner who would double the joy, productivity and "brain trust" involved in the life, and to diminsih the sorrows as well. i never said i didnt have money, I just dont like stuff....


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Where's the free land?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

land is free....???.....not even close.last homestead act closed in 70's in alaska.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dont know ya..but here goes....not trying to bust ya balls either.


pick a area and get started.....the basis of life is shelter,food and warmth.to do this you need to own land for the long term instead of renting. no matter if rent is $100 a month its going into anothers pocket instead of yours or your future and the future of your wife and possible family.

hard truth...homesteading is about stuff....you need infrastructure to store things you need for daily subsistence.chickens need a coop....so you need posthole digger,hammer etc to get it built.you will need a shed to store feed in for them too.

gardening requires tools too....what about winter? going to eat snowballs?? thats all a garden produces unless you are in deep south or california.so you need a canner and jars to store summer excess in.

this could go on and on but i think or hope you see what i am talking about.

dont wait for perfect partner....you got one life to live..live it.


if you truely hate stuff and looking for nirvana well then pull the plug strap on backpack and get out there in the middle of freedom and trek the world....its a good dream too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Free land, And im having all this trouble with financeing???

Wake up and smell the,,, whatever it is your smoking.
#1 There aint NO free land.
#2 There aint No cheap land
#3 There is some mid priced land, but its priced that way for a reason.
#4 Without a corn crib fulla cash, You aint gonna make nothing on bare land.
#5 Somma the women have done what you are thinking of. Maybe some as far back as the 60s, as that is about what you are sounding like. It didn't last, and there older and wiser now.

I have a crappy house, but it has a roof over my head. Its 40sq. I have 20 acres. Course, im near 66, so that's a downer, BUT The ladies have let me know that I havnt got what it takes to move a woman in.
What im saying is, IF I havnt got enough to interest a woman, Your home on the range sure aint gonnna do it.

Get some age on ya. Get a job. Get some money built up. Get LOTSA Knowledge about what farming/gardening/homesteading totally encapsels, then try your luck. No offence ment.


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree it is not an optimum scenario, and perhaps i should forgo a partner in this and go it alone as it would seem is best. Google and it subsequent webpage links tells me there is FREE land to those who build on it in Iowa, Kansas, Maine, Minnesota, Nebraska, and Ohio and still land in the undeveloped areas in Alaska that must be sold off every year at a fair market value as per the The Department of Natural Resources and the state Constitution. A new trend today as well is that with the influx of people running to metropolitan areas looking for work, small towns all across the country are bending over backwards to bring people and business to their little towns. To the tune of totally free land, deferrered taxes for years, or forever. Some places are even giving grants to pay to build your house cost free. The new age "commune" is coming back around as well is is nothing like it was back in the day. 

I agree that it does take money to begin homesteading, and a fairly in depth education before running in to the woods. I am a very ingenuitive McGuyver type and I guess i am not interested in living around people as many of you do, i would like to live primitively far away from the beaten path. The basics as you expressed are really all i am looking for, and self-sufficiency is the end goal here. Into The Wild style here...


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

The best sir, the best


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It sounds as if you want to live a more nomadic life then a homesteading one. I would suggest that you keep re-reading Elkie's post, he's given you the advise as well as any female could.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i lived in alaska and let me tell you...nothing is free or cheap in alaska and the most simple thing can cost you tons because of time and distance.the land you are talking about is land being sold by what is called Burroughs...not sure of spelling....but the cheapest i could find was $20,000 give or take and it was for a lot not any acreage.

reality...pizza,pitcher of beer and my pepsi....$109...in 1994

gas $4 gallon in 1994

my flight bill for one month was $27,000....rate was $850 a hour in 94...it cost around $1700-$2000 a day to put me and work partner in the woods to work daily.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

First off, I assume by stuff you mean the unnecessary and frivolous junk that some people buy just because they can. (That mentality that says "I think I'll go to the mall today and look for something I don't need to spend my money on".) I think most people here would agree with that. Elkhound has the right idea about where to start - pick an area. Once you pick where you would like to be then you can select a property that suits you. Then you can construct a shelter and gardens and a barn in which to keep your livestock. Garden and livestock = food! Create a place that makes your live satisfying and if, along the way, you meet a lady that would like to join you in your endeavor, that's just the icing on the cake. It really is not complicated. Just go do it. And I wish you well!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> It sounds as if you want to live a more nomadic life then a homesteading one. I would suggest that you keep re-reading Elkie's post, he's given you the advise as well as any female could.



its because i have the badge of nirvana...i lived it.

kept my ultimate goal of homestead in back of my mind as the do all be all goal as i put $100 bills in bank account .

this kind of life attracts people who come and go with the wind....free spirits....and theres a time for that in mosts life.....but in the end free spirits get older and they like roofs that dont leak,indoor plumbing, etc etc.

but it sure was fun standing in the rain naked on the west coast.....wild streams...fishing poles...primal forests....hippie chics.i spent tons of time with mtn climbers,surfer types,free spirits and adventurers. it was great fun....to the moon kind of fun in fact....but its not homesteading.its free spirit adventureing vagabond style.......wanna find a chic to do this with hit the road...head to hood river and head straight to wind surfers shop...get a board and bust the columbia river wind open.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I'm not in my ideal situation either. But a big part of homesteading is learning as you go and making do with what you have. I can only afford a tiny place on a postage stamp near work so I just garden every dang square inch. It's still experience, it still gives me food to preserve, and I still love it. If your in an apartment cobble together some containers, get seeds from the dollar store, and get going...or see what options are available for community garden plots. Start picking up tools you'll need...it took a long time to find and invest in the wheat mill and canning jars and treadle and everything else that I needed for the life I'm envisioning. And those are all new skills to learn and practice. Plus all the other free experiences available from bushcrafting to cooking with homegrown produce, to learning to make everything from your wallets to noodles from scratch.

No matter where you are, it's always the right place to start. And it won't be long until you grow into the type of person the woman you are looking for would swoon over


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for the record my nirvana was mt.st.helens.


but my homestead is shangri-la.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

31 years old, got a bit of a grub-stake? Kind of at loose ends?
Well here ya go, dude. You still got a great shot at it. 

"More than just a good song, Bob Seger's "Roll Me Away" is a song of hope. Life is about choices, anyone can be or do anything! Sometime, you simply have to Make It Happen!"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlmyndFlkGA[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you might be interested in woofing....search that term out...i hope i spelled it right....lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> but it sure was fun standing in the rain naked on the west coast.....


Hey, you know the rule around here-no pictures, it didn't happen!  :grin:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

elkhound said:


> you might be interested in woofing....search that term out...i hope i spelled it right....lol


Ohhhh that's an interesting idea. It's WWOOF


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> but it sure was fun standing in the rain naked on the west coast.....


Yes sirree Elk. Pictures are proof. 

I'll show you my bullet hole 

(that didn't come out right but heck I'm leaving it--it's been way too mild around here lately)


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Triple post? wow, am I out there or what?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone else experiencing deja vu? Mr. Fox? Hmm...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's... it's kinda like I've been here before.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Who's Mr. Fox?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's.... it's kinda like I've been here before.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

GarlicGirl Mr. Fox is Foxfiredidit.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Y'all hush, I'm listening to that song for the 3rd time.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I guess we are, too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm listening to the song while I wait on pics.....


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Anyhow, I hope Mr. Exasperated gets his ducks in a row, don't count his chickens before they hatch, and sometimes it is okay to get the cart before the horse. But it is harder to keep up that way for sure.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i could tell you volumes both good and bad about living such a lifestyle.

one side effect....you will never...ever fit in with society again.when you take a regular job....you will have a glint in ya eye looking for the next adventure and feel trapped like a rat doing the 9 to 5.people will think you are a liar when you talk with them during breaks at work....they talk about house payments,kids,soccer,going fishing this coming weekend.....which is all very great stufff....but the only thing i had to talk about was being in the wilds....crossing rivers...flying in choppers...catching more salmon than i could carry.and being scared out of my wits as i walked in head high grass in brown bear country....wanna know what its like to get to your anchored boat and the surf is coming in and you swim in 40f water in a rip tide...it will make ya find prayer to the creator you dont drown....lol


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I dig it Elk!!

No matter what, just do it before you find yourself running....
....somewhere to listen to some good piano music.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcDCvQbOdig[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

exasperated... I agree with others here. Listen to elkhound. He's walked the walk -- more than most of us ever will. He will guide you surely.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh Rae now you're making him sound like Yoda. And that's messing with my mental pictures of him out west.....in the rain.....all nekkid. LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Oh Rae now you're making him sound like Yoda. And that's messing with my mental pictures of him out west.....in the rain.....all nekkid. LOL


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, Leslie!! I agree; that's disturbing on more levels than I care to even tackle!!

And elk... you would never be confused with Yoda!!! (I mean that in the nicest way...)


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey is anyone else feeling a little warm?


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Hey is anyone else feeling a little warm?


Yes, but it might be the wine!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Hey is anyone else feeling a little warm?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Not messing with my mental picture...


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Seriously, who are those people?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. take plenty of pictures.....they prove you dont lie.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GarlicGirl said:


> Seriously, who are those people?


the big ugly bearded one is me....lol...need a copy for a scarecrow...lol


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Hey is anyone else feeling a little warm?


Not me, I'm thinking about that poor bear, running through the brambles after Elk, whose got a couple salmon thrown over each shoulder, and then finally catches up with him...and says, "whoa, I didn't join up for this!!"


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Why the matching shirts?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i wish they was digital back then yall couldnt stood me....i would had stock in them chip thingys....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GarlicGirl said:


> Why the matching shirts?


they are called hickory shirts...its the choice of work shirt in the woods...it has a rippered chest to show off ya hairy chest...lol....you mean to tell me you live in washington state and never seen a hickory shirt...how old are you?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

exasperated is going to get mad fox is jackin thethread with music and me with pictures....sorry dude....threads sometimes take on a life of their own.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll bet at some times of the year, you'd have a hard time telling them apart...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1SM_ynihEs[/ame]


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

elkhound said:


> they are called hickory shirts...its the choice of work shirt in the woods...it has a rippered chest to show off ya hairy chest...lol....you mean to tell me you live in washington state and never seen a hickory shirt...how old are you?


Old enough to be your mother, (which I deeply regret):sob: I'm more into farm country than the woods. Anyway, those aren't the pictures that were requested you know!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

elkhound said:


> exasperated is going to get mad fox is jackin thethread with music and me with pictures....sorry dude....threads sometimes take on a life of their own.


Actually, I think most of us are waiting for him to return and comment.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GarlicGirl said:


> Old enough to be your mother, (which I deeply regret):sob: I'm more into farm country than the woods. Anyway, those aren't the pictures that were requested you know!


lol.....i am much older than you think...lol


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you trying to distract us from those requested pictures?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

okay Elk, it's time to pull out that old photo of your hand wrapped around a big tomato!!

Hijacking this thread has left me exasperated. All you purdy wimmins got my motor running LOL, lol.

Gonna go outside and turn the motorcycle off now, I should have known better than to park it on the porch.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> okay Elk, it's time to pull out that old photo of your hand wrapped around a big tomato!!
> 
> Hijacking this thread has left me exasperated. All you purdy wimmins got my motor running LOL, lol.
> 
> Gonna go outside and turn the motorcycle off now, I should have known better than to park it on the porch.



bet they quiver now....lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Nope, that's not gonna do it, a watermelon maybe, but definitely not a tomato.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I think a tomato does it just fine!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Gonna go outside and turn the motorcycle off now, I should have known better than to park it on the porch.


Pity... I was just putting on my leathers. :hohum:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay, show them the trailer you did from that TV show..."Naked and Afraid"


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, oh, I only did the nekkid part... never been askeered.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> Okay, show them the trailer you did from that TV show..."Naked and Afraid"


no links to that show per mods....i dont wanna be banished from the tribe...lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think we done skeered someone off. You think he got exasperated with us?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<squinting...> Isn't there a ferris wheel around here somewhere?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Raeven said:


> Pity... I was just putting on my leathers. :hohum:


You drive. Just don't go fast. I got vertigo.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Just watched again the Bob Seger Videos. I love that guy. One of my all time favorites is Night Moves. Reminds me of my wild and crazy youth. I don't know how to post videos, but if I did I would post that one. You guys have been really fun tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, well, just hang on tight, baybee.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Come on... you know I HAD to. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMbATaj7Il8[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, just hang on tight, baybee.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]YNL_eJiYcrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Uh, is that Lesiie in the side car? She's dragging a foot, trying to find a place to bail.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here you go GG

[YOUTUBE]GpXci8CXA74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

GarlicGirl said:


> Just watched again the Bob Seger Videos. I love that guy. One of my all time favorites is Night Moves. Reminds me of my wild and crazy youth. I don't know how to post videos, but if I did I would post that one. You guys have been really fun tonight. Thanks.


Go to UTube click on the song. Copy the url ( address bar) then paste it here.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> Uh, is that Lesiie in the side car? She's dragging a foot, trying to find a place to bail.


There's a smart one in every crowd... if you ever saw me drive a motorcycle, you'd have bailed, too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mwaaaaahhh haaaaa.....lol

[YOUTUBE]xqds0B_meys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

well I told you to go slow, she's got a "condition" ya know.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm still waiting to see the bullet hole!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> well I told you to go slow, she's got a "condition" ya know.



she will have road rash she dont wear bloomers either.....ound:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He says he don't like livin near people in one sentence, then says theres towns giving away land and/with houses. Yeah, but there in little towns, and there just the lots the houses are on.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> she will have road rash she dont wear bloomers either.....ound:


LOL, do you have a chart of the ST wimmins who go Commando and those who don't??


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think something happened here....a riot.

[YOUTUBE]D7MNBHu2wzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, we've ruined exasperated's thread... but I have the feeling he can roll with the punches.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> LOL, do you have a chart of the ST wimmins who go Commando and those who don't??



wellllll......truth is ...i have a photographic memory .... ound:


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Terri in WV - Thank you for posting the video!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Elkhound, you are adorable. Thanks for the fun! By the way, you post awesome informative videos. I have learned a lot.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

elkhound said:


>


You gotta know I love the garlic!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall done got me started....the 12 year old in me is jumped the fence and on the loose.....i am elkhound.....hear me roar...:help::sing:


[YOUTUBE]TgtHH4MXw1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

GarlicGirl said:


> You gotta know I love the garlic!


Nah it's the hands--trust me on this.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

2001 me and dogs trying to jump a mtn lion out of rock cliffs in new mexico...the good ole days



[YOUTUBE]uLy_lacpDps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> Nah it's the hands--trust me on this.


I trust you! But the garlic is good too!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

GarlicGirl said:


> I trust you! But the garlic is good too!


Garlic is essential to life. If you weren't here when he was showing "hand", request reposts...seeing is believing....


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Request reposts from who. I'm really confused.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

The hand holding the garlic you covet.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay! I demand reposts!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> The hand holding the garlic you covet.


is that one


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

More, more, more!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> More, more, more!



just for you friend......dream a little dream.....lol...i feel so cheap and used...but i think i like it....alot.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh to have my work worn dirty nails look so pretty! Huge sigh!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

katydidagain said:


> Oh to have my work worn dirty nails look so pretty! Huge sigh!



poor thing....dirt just wont stick to me for some reason.....lol...i even let the nails grow so i could get dirt under them for you....lol.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Did GG pass out from seeing so much "handiness"?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cheers to the PNW...... i love you with all my heart.


[YOUTUBE]eBG7P-K-r1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Late here and I'm drifting off. Probably too much hand for me, too.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> but it sure was fun standing in the rain naked on the west coast......


What!!! I missed this!!! Let me know next time you decide to head to the west coast...lol!!! :sing:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Oh Rae now you're making him sound like Yoda. And that's messing with my mental pictures of him out west.....in the rain.....all nekkid. LOL


She made him seem like the instructor in Karate Kid...he can call me Grasshopper any time!!! :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> She made him seem like the instructor in Karate Kid...he can call me Grasshopper any time!!! :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


patience little grasshopper......lol..i might teach you the art of zen and how to bend glass with your mind.

or pull the rip cord of life and let her fly and take a big ole bite of life and live.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You folks have been fun tonight. I have really missed the fun we have around here!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am cracking up at Katy's hand swooning!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, we'll see if we can liven the place up a bit more going forward.  I think we've all missed it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am cracking up at Katy's hand swooning!!! ound:ound:ound:



i think it curled her toe nails backwards....ound::stars:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hand porn...garlic porn....Jeez, this place is dangerous!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> hand porn...garlic porn....jeez, this place is dangerous!


finally!! :d


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lets get serious.


[YOUTUBE]jtX8QVve2yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You listen to some weird stuff...play something I like, Elkie!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNgt7U9QrFQ[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for my friend that flew away 

[YOUTUBE]RJu6QqdyCEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> You listen to some weird stuff...play something I like, Elkie!




[YOUTUBE]I4s0nzsU1Wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You know me too well Mr. Elk! I love me some Hank Jr!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i was on a cloud in my minds eye here.....nirvana




[YOUTUBE]YGBqIyHrrR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice picture....odd music!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Gotta get some shut eye... nice playing with everyone.  'Night!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Night!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

night Rae.....think i will linger here in the memories a bit.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like i outlasted them all tonight.....you know what they say....if you cant run with the old elkhound catch a taxi.....roflmao

wonder who will be first tomorrow to bust my chops...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for my secret love...st.helens





[YOUTUBE]TtQCsDN6NHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't believe my Percocet kicked in and I nodded off totally missing the hand porn. 

:teehee: I saved them to my own "personal drive" 

Oh and Fox, you couldn't get me on a motorcycle no matter who is driving. I prefer the original horse power. LOL Although a side car might be possible as long as I can have one of those helmets with the spike on top.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And a machine gun in front?

Hand porn? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Its said I have a vivid imagonation lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Not sorry I missed this last night, I was busy lighting the Hay on fire, buuuut........
It's been great with my morning coffee. I even dumped the laptop to the floor once.

I bet Exasperated really is now. Good luck to him looking for his free land and his free horse.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

exasperated said:


> I am a 31 year old single guy and have traveled to other countries in the military and I am jealous of how simply most of the world lives and just sick of the commercialism of todays America. Due to my minimalist attitude lately, I own next to nothing and share an apartment with roommates so i have very little to start a new life with. I would say my biggest annoyance is that no one understands my attitude towards "stuff" and take me as an ass for wanting to leave it all behind. I would love to find a woman who is like minded and would like to not only homestead but do it from scratch in open territory somewhere. I don't even know how to start going in the right direction, or who to talk to and i figured that maybe some women would give me their opinions on what i should do and possibly what would be desirable to them as a whole. I currently live in Ohio, but have no desire to stay here longer than i have to. I first started down this path by researching and collecting backpacking equipment, but then leaned more towards the UL mentality and am now at the go-out-and-dont-come-back mindset. I know that this is not the exact forum for questions like mine, but thought it would get some attention from some ladies, and some much needed advice.


Well, you kind of flip flopped around in this introduction  I don't know what the 'UL' mentality is.

I have found it's best to figure out what *you* want to do, and then plan the doing of it. If you meet someone of like mind along the way, that's great! But in the end you have to do what provides you pleasure and meaning, even if you end up doing it alone. At that point, in my opinion, you're ready for a partner. 

HT is chock full of advice, of successful plans well made, and half-arsed plans that fell through. Before the funnin' on your thread, you received some very good advice from those who are actually DOING it. Those are the folks you need to pay attention to. 

And don't mind FBB, he's our resident cynic that lives on unspoken hope and thrives on stirring le pot. However, his spelling skills have recently vastly improved in the prepositions arena, so there is hope 

Spend lots of time looking around on HT, it truly is a wealth of information. And there are plenty of single ladies around the board. In here, you are most likely to find women who have already successfully started homesteading but who are still single, either by choice or happenstance. But there are some free agents around still I do believe. 

Welcome, and don't give up before you get started. When you ask for advice, consider the source, get to know 'em if it sounds in line with your goals, and move forward. Every day is a good day to do so!

~ST


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

I am truly amazed at the attention my post received! So many responses, and silliness! I love it. I do see that there are some very cynical, and angry people that posted as well and i am sad that that you feel that way. I am new to all this so to criticize me so harshly for being nieve is kind of pointless in my eyes and seems a bit counterproductive. Anyone new to this website would not feel welcome if they are treated like idiots from the get-go. Elkhound i appreciate you the most of all of the contributors, you provided excellent commentary and advice, and related to me by telling a bit of your own story which i envy and look to have one of my own soon. I have felt the way i do for many years and am just now realizing what those feelings actually were and what to do about them. An outlet has finally been found, and it would appear that i DO desire a nomadic vagabond existence, at least for now anyways. City life is killing me slowly and to just be frustrated about it and not know what to do has been very taxing on my pysche. But, alas, a wealth of knowledge has been found here, and a few people willing to contribute, have made my week already. 

UL is Ultralight, a type of backpacking that you go faster and lighter and travel farther than most backpackers normally would 

Please, Please, Please, hijack some more, loved reading all the crazy tangents you all went on, very entertaining!!

And, for the LADIES.... My dog and I in complete bliss...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Most newcomers have vinegar poured on them and are eaten alive by this bunch of cannibals. I'm not sure how you got so lucky.

It's that time of year to get out of the apartment, slap on the UL and trail shoes, go outside to meet your fellow travelers. The backwoods and parks are full of you right now. 

Don't go back to an apartment.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dear exasperated

i am not a good speller or grammar person so bear with me as i throw down some info mixed with experiences i have had and just my totally biased opinions.


lesson i learned....take care of your body....for the record i am 47 and have longterm health issues do to my abusing my body in the wilds and then sitting on forklift for years....think spine here...anyhow

take care.....dont overload yaself with heavy packs.i bought new gear in 1990 and first trip i tossed half of it do to weight and not needing it.all trips are different and need various types of gear.get the very best gear you can afford.

learn right now as much as you can.

kelty has a great products at least the ones i had.

REI has their own line of products..or did that were fantastic back in the day.

splurge on the best stove you can...fuel,fire and leaks...need i say more.i have seen flames be up and all over some cheap stoves.

theres all kinds of new types of stoves out that are homemade that use rubbing alcohol.....i have no experience with them but they do fit in with the UL ideas.

gortex is your friend

dont buy any such thing as a shiny space blanket or ever rely on it....garbage that will get you killed.

primitive fire starting is fine and glamorous and it might get ya laid when ya impress a younger hippie chic.but in life/death situations have a lighter and a feero rod with a big ol hunk of magnesium to get it going.

learn what pine pitch is also known as fat wood,lighter wood,pine knots,pitch stobs etc. natures gasoline on a stick.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

knives...a rapala fillet knife was the most used knife i ever owned.it fillet out fish and large game.

carry a case pocket knife in each front pocket.

never baton a knife.i spent all kinds of time from ex-military special forces and many woodsmen and never once seen them baton a knife....never.its a knife not a axe.always have a axe or hatchet.i never seen a person baton a knife until i seen it on youtube....i think its a male thing saying look at me and its for self serving folks promoting their line of knives.

carry a small sharpening stone at all times.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its not UL item but a half dome rei tent was best tent i ever had.fast and easy set up.primitive shelters are fine for playing in the woods but i wanted to spend my time fishing and foraging not spending my time beingf a pack animal and human bulldozer building debris huts.

always roll up a ground cloth in tent so you always have it with you.

stick a tube of seam seal in pack....eventually you wil need it.when its pouring rain most likely.....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

polypropale underwear is the only way to fly.keep at least a pair..top and bottom of light weight ones for afternoons and night in camp.

hang your clothes out to dry before sun set....dont leave out it will be wet and damp from night air.put ya socks inside out when hanging.i kept a pair of moccasin with rubber soles for putering around camp and wore poly while clothes dried.

poly is basically plastic...think bread bag...dont get close to flames.if caught in forest fire dont have a poly jacket one....embers melt threw it and the little globs of plastic will brand ya....dont ask how i know that one...lol....wool is very flame proof too.

you can fish in red drawers if need be....roflmao


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I hate all that plastic stuff. It makes me itch and sweat. 

I'm old school silk and wool. If you leave the lanolin in wool, it sheds water.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Laura said:


> I hate all that plastic stuff. It makes me itch and sweat.
> 
> I'm old school silk and wool. If you leave the lanolin in wool, it sheds water.



i hear ya...but i liked the fact you could ring it out with ya hands and it was basically dry.

never had silk but always wanted to try it.


but as you know nothing but the very best wool socks...both summer and winter was my motto.


----------



## exasperated (Jul 10, 2013)

my gear, thus far.... 

After extensive research in steels, I went with a frost-mora triflex for the edge of carbon and the durability of stainless. the youtube videos swear by mora and have shown hammering it into a tree and standing on it.. not someting i plan on doing, but the ---- thing IS a monster... i have since augmented it with a 550 cord lanyard, and have superglued a whetstone to the sheath

i did splurge and got a jetboil PCS and bought the accompanying group pot and a backup burner for replacement/parts for it. 

Gore-tex used to be the only thing like it on the market and now there are multiple techy alternatives but i still have my gore-tex cold weather gear from the army and still have seen nothing like it (plus it was FREE) i still have my polyproplylene long underwear as well. 

I bought the army cold weather sleeping bag as well since it is two bags and a bivvy sack convertible from a summer to winter and with the gore-tex bag attached it is completely waterproof and with it all put together, good to 30 below

i have a magnesium/ferro rod firestarter as well, and a lighter in my first aid kit.

i know the three things to go new are tent, bag, and boots and i have yet to buy the tent but until then i have a large tarp i use as a shelter and ground cloth, and a eagles nest hammock to lounge in and/or sleep in.

Bought my first (and hopefully last) pair of $20 socks. Merino wool with silver threads for the dual stink resistance  Also purchased Merrel mid-weight boots for the amazing comfort. 

I bought some other gear as well and have since decided it is not as needed as i first thought. Been a member of Backpacker magazine for 3 years now and only take their suggestions with a grain of salt since they seem to be more of a marketing magazine anymore... but very very informative. Great app for my phone as well with existing trips already in the database. 

I have an old school jansport external frame, and an old kelty external frame backpack, and bought a cheapy walmart UL backpack as well, 

I also have all kinds of odds and ends for backpacking. Like i said before i am a little McGuyver and have made survival bracelets out of 550, and intertwined a compass, fishing line/hook, and magnesium scrapings inside a straw heat sealed into sections to make it pliable. A cat food can alcohol stove, and various other DIY projects for gear that i then would not have to purchase. My next one was going to be a Tyvek shelter. 


As i went along thinking more long term trips i bought a hatchet, leatherman, a petzl tikka 2 headlamp which i tweaked to attach to my walking stick, a solar power charger for batteries and my deivices which i tweaked to attach to my pack, and an old army E-tool and a "hobo" stove. I research the crap out of everthing before i pursue a piece of gear. I also tweak EVERYTHING i have to suit me better. 

I am very DIY, so this seems to be a great place to get ideas from 

Thank you so much for your input Elkhound, you are an amazing asset to this site, and should get paid for it


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres the be all do all guy of learning buscraft....just search him out on youtube.some folks load his entire programs....Ray Mears


[YOUTUBE]ayKMitUKz-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Elkie, Elkie, Elkie, you forgot to tell him to come here, let his hair down and join in with the rest of us! So, X, I'll say it, stick around, learn a little and have some fun.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> Elkie, Elkie, Elkie, you forgot to tell him to come here, let his hair down and join in with the rest of us! So, X, I'll say it, stick around, learn a little and have some fun.



oh hes up there with a bunch of naked ST gals on the beach right now.....cooking and eating and playin tunes.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Just point outt the hippie chick that is impressed by primitive fure starting.



My youth is gone and i have ties that keep me here. I also have regrets.

Do it exasp. Just walk out the door


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I say do it as well. I've had that attitude my entire life and have done what I intended to do so far...sometimes right away sometimes eventually. I'm a few years from 40 and have done so much of the gypsy-ing around and traveling all over that I feel about done; with wandering anyway, not traveling lol. In any case done enough to have a permanent residence in the woods out in the middle of almost nowhere...and am working on that. Not much longer now I don't think.

Back home up north I heard from a good friend of mine, he's 25 I think or somewhere in there...he and five of his friends this year decided to sell everything and travel-camp for a year when their house rental lease was up. Last I knew they were in the New York outback having backpacked/camped/hitchhiked/worked their way across.

So people are out there doing it. I don't know that those guys plan to make a life of it, but certainly decided it was something they wanted to do for a while anyway.

The last season of the restaurant before I sold it off, that spring...met many groups of people traveling ultra light. Including a group of young ladies that had originally started biking out of SanFrancisco. My cafe was in the northwoods of Wisconsin. They had taken off after college let out and were up by me in August. They had plans to get to New York City and were flying back.

Then not a week later I met a man that had ALREADY biked\utra light camped from Seattle all the way to New York and was on his way back when he stopped through.

Met another guy who had an old car and a kayak and his goal was to kayak every river/flowage. This was his third state that summer. I hope he writes a book.

Met some kids with an old Mercedes that had converted it to burn waste restaurant oil that were from Boston, traveling to....? "out west" where they were going to live off the land. Three guys and two girls. They washed dishes for me and cleaned the restrooms after a crazy lunch crowd and I fed them and gave them 5 gallons of used oil I happened to have since I cleaned the fryers and gave them directions to the nearest state park for bathing and camping.

These people are on the road!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The free land in Kansas are building lots in towns that are at risk of dying. If you agree to build on a lot in a given time they will give it to you.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Terri said:


> The free land in Kansas are building lots in towns that are at risk of dying. If you agree to build on a lot in a given time they will give it to you.




Yes, but there are codess and sqf requirements


----------

